# particula apassivante 'se'



## gilbertraymond

I found this in my text book under the ''particula apasivante 'se''' section:
Fazem-se algumas sandes e compra-se um bolo.
It looks like an imperative meaning 'Make yourselves some sandwiches and buy a cake'.  But I don't understand why the first verb is plural and the second singular. Or, can it mean 'Some sandwiches are made and buy yourself a cake'/  This sounds very clumsy. 
What about 'Bebeu-se todo o chá'?  Does this mean 'All the tea was drunk' or 'S/he drank all the tea'?


----------



## Archimec

We make some sandwiches and buy ourselves a cake. ?
 'All the tea was drunk'


----------



## gilbertraymond

Looks doubtful to me


----------



## machadinho

gilbertraymond said:


> Fazem-se algumas sandes e compra-se um bolo.


Literally, it translates to: some sandwiches are made, and a cake is bought.  As @Archimec said, it probably implies: we make some sandwiches and buy ourselves a cake. Or: we'll make some sandwiches and buy a cake. Or: we could make some...


gilbertraymond said:


> It looks like an imperative meaning 'Make yourselves some sandwiches and buy a cake'.


But it is passive voice.


gilbertraymond said:


> But I don't understand why the first verb is plural and the second singular.


The first verb is plural because 'sandes' is its grammatical subject. The second is singular because 'bolo' is its grammatical subject.


gilbertraymond said:


> Or, can it mean 'Some sandwiches are made and buy yourself a cake'/  This sounds very clumsy.


No, the latter can't.


gilbertraymond said:


> What about 'Bebeu-se todo o chá'?  Does this mean 'All the tea was drunk' or 'S/he drank all the tea'?


All the tea was drunk.


----------



## gilbertraymond

obrigado


----------



## machadinho

De nada.


----------



## gilbertraymond

Archimec said:


> We make some sandwiches and buy ourselves a cake. ?
> 'All the tea was drunk'



obrigado


----------



## Archimec

You're welcome.
Obrigado, machadinho, por ter complementado a minha resposta.


----------



## Carfer

Para mim a frase faz sentido -e julgo que é comum neste contexto - como resposta a uma interrogação do género
'-_E agora, o que é que se faz/ o que é que fazemos?_'
'_Fazem-se umas sandes e compra-se um bolo e está o problema resolvido_' 
Obviamente, isto não se aplica só a '_fazer_'. A resposta poderia ser
'_Compram-se umas cervejolas e um frango assado e está o problema resolvido_', ou outra qualquer, se o contexto não for comida.
Imperativo, não é. Imperativo seria '_Façam-se umas sandes e compre-se um bolo_'.


----------



## pfaa09

gilbertraymond said:


> Fazem-se algumas sandes e compra-se um bolo.


This is a perfect phrase of a mother who's planning the 4/5 pm snack for the 10 kids playing in her house.
Or a suggestion for a birthday.
This is those kind of things you would say to yourself, thinking out loud.


----------



## machadinho

Or a father.


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> Or a father.


Or an uncle.


----------



## Archimec

Também seria comum em P dizer:
(Para celebrar) a gente faz umas sandes e compra um bolo.


----------



## jazyk

Pode interessar a algum estrangeiro que no Brasil não se diz a sandes (que eu saiba), mas o sanduíche.


----------



## Alentugano

Talvez possa interessar saber que sandes/sande são abreviações mais populares/informais da palavra sanduíche que, obviamente, também existe e é usada em Portugal.


----------



## Nonstar

Estas sandes estão uma sandice de gostosas.


----------



## gato radioso

gilbertraymond said:


> I found this in my text book under the ''particula apasivante 'se''' section:
> Fazem-se algumas sandes e compra-se um bolo.
> It looks like an imperative meaning 'Make yourselves some sandwiches and buy a cake'.  But I don't understand why the first verb is plural and the second singular. Or, can it mean 'Some sandwiches are made and buy yourself a cake'/  This sounds very clumsy.
> What about 'Bebeu-se todo o chá'?  Does this mean 'All the tea was drunk' or 'S/he drank all the tea'?


Não é imperativo, senão modo passivo: Drinks are sold here... porque não é relevante sabermos quem vende as bebidas, só que estão para ser vendidas, sendo uma forma impessoal.


----------

